# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Legalizimi i prostitucionit.

## kolombi

Ne kete maratone zhvillimi dhe progresi ku eshte duke rendur vendi yne problemet e shumta e te perditshme jane ne formen e pengesave dhe kerkojne kapercimin e tyre.
E di qe ne momentet aktuale dominojne e kerkojne rrugezgjidhje,probleme me jetike me paresore,por ne kete vorbull"progresi" dhe "zhvillimi" drejt marshimit tek bota perendimore desha te di mendimin tuaj pereth plages se prostitucionit.
A ka ardhur vertet koha per legalizimin e prostitucionit ne Shqiperi?
Cilat do ishin te mirat apo te keqijat e miratimit te nje ligji te tille?

----------


## Hyllien

Jo, as legalizim azgje. Keta qe perhapin prostitucionin duhet te futen ne burgim te perjetshem. Boll halle ka jeta Shqiptare, te shkojme me legalizu prostitucionin i bie te bejme nje regres kolosal ne perparimin tone. Skemi nevoje me qene perendimore ne. Ne jemi Shqiptar dhe duhet te mbrojme ato tradita qe na kane mbajtur gjalle gjate cdo pushtimi qe na eshte bere. Mos ishte per ato tradita do ishim zhdukur nga faqja e dheut sic jane zhdukur dhe shume kombe te tjera.

----------


## DeuS

(I)legale, apo legale ...asnje ndryshim nuk do kete! 
Robo, ky zanat eshte nga me te hershmit qe historia robit njeh!
Do, apo nuk do ti...legal apo ilegal...ka per egzistuar patjeter! ...eshte i pashmangshem!
Prandaj shume me mire sikur te ishte legal...
Eshte nje gje imorale ? ...normalisht, por eshte dicka qe nuk ndalohet dot me!
Sikur te legalizohej, mendoj qe do ishte me mire! Them thjesht per faktin qe, do ndikonte me mire ne higjenen, ne lokalizimin e bordellove neper vende te pershtatshme, ne spastrimin e buceve rreth semaforeve, etj etj! (thejsht mendim)

I bie njelloj si nje baba qe ka nje vajze adoleshente.
E di fare mire qe vajza do takoje djem te tjere, sepse eshte mosha.
Por si fanatik qe eshte, rri e i mbush mendjen vetes, qe vajza ime s'e ben kete gje! (arllik)
Dhe nuk pranon kurrsesi variantin qe te pakten, duke qene qe kjo eshte dicka natyrale, ta ftoje djalin ne shpi mer jahu, ta njohe dhe te dije se me cfare monstre ka te beje e bija!
Por jo...vajza ime nuk shkon me askend! Kshuqe kjo ideja e DeuS-it eshte ide prej te degjeneruari, anti-shqiptari dhe horri rrugesh  :ngerdheshje:  (mendon shumica e palloshave shqipo)

----------


## Dito

Ju pershendes.

Normalisht ne kto tema une jam radikal pasi flitet mbi moralin gje te cilin e respektoj ne maximum. Nuk e di cdo ndodhe te legalizohet nje gje e tille si protitucioni apo dege te tij sic jane pornot neper tv apo revista. Tradita shqiptare nuk i pertyp keto gjera, besoj eshte mjaft heret te flasim per legalizime te tilla. Une jam rritur ne nje familje te tille qe nese thonim gjysem fjale te keqe normalisht denoheshim duke na mbyllur ne banjo per ore te tera. Besoj dhe shumica e familjeve shqiptare jane si familja ime.

----------


## daniel00

Per te bere nje ligj duhet qe me pare shteti duhet ta njohe si nje profesion apo zanat si gjithe te tjeret,nderkohe qe s'eshte i tille.Per mendimin tim policia duhet te marre masa per te mos lejuar krijimin e qendrave klandestine ku ushtrohet prostitucioni dhe shteti duhet te tregohet shume i ndjeshem me kete problematike,si ndaj vajzave qe i kthjejne nga jashte e po ashtu ndaj atyre qe ndodheshin ne Shqipri.Duhet bere nje shoqerim prej trotuareve e semaforeve ne nje pune te pershtatshme e te ndershme,ne menyre qe edhe keto vajza te mund te kene nje jete normale e pse jo nje familje.Te besh ligje ne favor te prostitucionit do te thote te pranosh t'i lesh ne ate gjendje te mjeruar megjithese ato jane koshiente.Por un mendoj se prostitucionit i duhet pergjigjur me vende pune te hajrit,e jo vetem per keto vajza qe jane viktima po per gjithe brezin rinor shqiptar qe ende sillet rrugeve pa nje pune te pershtatshme.Ne kete menyre parandalohet edhe banditizmi,vjedhja e krimet e çdo lloji.Nuk duhet te pranohet prej asnjerit qe shteti t'i lere individet e vet ne braktisje e varferi sepse pasojat i shohim perdite neper kroniken e zeze.Patjeter qe nje shoqeri pesimiste,pa plane per te ardhmen e si rrjedhoje pa shprese do te bjere ne deshperim e prapambetje.

----------


## R2T

Prostitucioni ne shqiperi eshte akoma ne embrion. Duke hequr menjane femrat qe punohen jashte nga Shqiptaret, prostitucioni i mirefillte (ku prostitutat punohen brenda vendit) eshte shume me i ulet se ne vendet e tjera. Nuk me duket se eshte tradite apo zakon i mashkullit Shqiptar qe te paguaje per seks, sidomos kur seksi falas eshte sheshit. 

Qe nje "Jo" e madhe e ketij lloji, te rregullohet me ligj duhet qe te jete e perhapur ne mase dhe te perbeje rrezik per shoqerine. Legalizimi eshte i domozdoshem nese 50-60% e meshkujve do shkonin me prostituta, jo vetem per arsye shendetesore, por dhe sepse nepermjet taksave shteti do perfitonte shume. Plus pastaj nese prostitucioni ushtrohej ne nje ambient te aprovuar i jepte mundesi shtetit ta kontrollonte dhe kufizonte kete aktivitet. Por perderisa prostitucioni nuk eshte akoma ne ate shkalle sa te perbeje rrezik per shoqerine, nuk me duket e nevojshme te rregullohet me ligj, per mua mjafton qe prostitutave mos u bjere ne qafe njeri.

----------


## amaro

pse jo, ka ardh koha qe shteti yne te vjeli taksa edhe nga kjo pune, per mendimin tim legalizimi do i jepte nje boom ekonomise tone, do rriste konkurencen,  cilesine dhe larmine e bordellove motel, gje qe konsumatoret jane pivuar kto vitet e fundit ne vendin tone :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tonushi

Eh neqoftese e dini nje thenie te popullit kesaj i thone peshku ne det e tigani ne zjar
Une personalisht mendoj qe eshte shpejte per kete gje, per arsyen sepse shqiperia i eshte ekspozuar fenomenit te prostitucionit vetem 15 viteve te fundit keshtu qe nje pjese e popullit nuk e kane idene si edhe ne nuk e kishim ditur me para se te hapeshin dyerte e evropes, ne nuk dinim as qe egzistonte nje emer i till apo jo?

Mendoj qe problemi jone me i rendesishem eshte qe te ulim nivelin e kriminalitetit dhe korrupsionit ne shqiperi e jo ta ngrejme se sic e dini prostitucioni jo ne shume raste ka sjelle edhe krimin.

Problemi tjeter qe ne kemi eshte anetaresimi ne evrope dhe per kete ne duhet te luftojme gje te cilen po e bejme ndoshta pa jo shume rezultate.

Shume vende te botes e kane legalizuar prostitucionin por ama keto vende nuk ndodhen ne ato dallge qe ne ndodhemi.Ne shqiperi edhe nje numer i madh papunesimi , mjerrim edhe plot gjera te tjera qe jane per tu ven ne vendin e tyre para se ne te mereshim me prostitucionin.
Une s'kam asgje kundra prostitucionit, sepse ky profesion i ka rrenjet qe ne lashtesi pra ka egzistuar egziston dhe do te egzistoj, neshqiperi ne nje fare menyre prostitucioni ka egzistuar pak a shume, jo pak here kemi degjuar kome me pare qe : Ej filania vete me para me filanin!!!!! Ndoshta emer s'kishim po kjo gje ka egzistuar.
Mendimi im eshte: Tani per tani mos te shqyrtohet kjo gje , ne te ardhmen ndoshta do te jete me e arsyeshme dhe shpresoj qe dicka te behet keshtu qe do ti vere nje fund plages se madhe te shqiperise ne lidhje me shume vajza qe jane cuar ne shume vende te botes
dhe shrytezohen nepermjet prostitucionit!!!!

Flm

----------


## ATMAN

*absolutisht jo , jam kunder legalizimit te prostuticionit

pavaresisht se cfare thuhet apo behet jashte shqiperise , ky profesion e ben femren qe te jete objekt ,(edhe ne rastet kur deshiron ajo vete te jete prostitute) nderkohe qe te gjithe e dime qe femra eshte qenje njerzore e mirefillte, dhe si pasoje eshte subjekt , mendoj se te legalizosh prostitucionin eshte kunder shoqerise dhe kunder femres vete , dhe kunder vlerave themelore te njeriut.

ky eshte mendimi im*

----------


## Acid_Burn

pse edhe per ket ceshtje akoma ka luhatje ???? JO normal qe JO pse? sepse jemi Shqiptar

----------


## Klaraaa

Mendoj qe duhet te legalizohet, ka me shume ane pozitive, po te jete e njohur nga shteti....

----------


## [xeni]

> Mendoj qe duhet te legalizohet, ka me shume ane pozitive, po te jete e njohur nga shteti....


shume ane pozitive ka; aq shume sa nuk di nga tia filloj...

Ç'eshte kjo teme keshtu? JO, dhe kjo nuk diskutohet!
Pastaj ku do i gjeni ato qe do punojne? do i sillni nga jashte? edhe kete kemi mangut neve, te importojme kurva...

----------


## [xeni]

Nga njera ane flasim per progres, per emancipimin e gruas etj etj. nganjera ane per legalizimin e prostitucionit. Te pranosh nje diçka te tille dhe ta fusesh ne binaret e ligjit eshte ofendimi me i madh qe mund t'i behet femres. Me habit fakti se si nje femer (konkretisht klaraa me lart) e sheh prostitucionin si diçka te pranueshme.

----------


## Klaraaa

> Nga njera ane flasim per progres, per emancipimin e gruas etj etj. nganjera ane per legalizimin e prostitucionit. Te pranosh nje diçka te tille dhe ta fusesh ne binaret e ligjit eshte ofendimi me i madh qe mund t'i behet femres. Me habit fakti se si nje femer (konkretisht klaraa me lart) e sheh prostitucionin si diçka te pranueshme.



ofendim qe i behet femres?????
Mos harro ka edhe femra edhe meshkuj prostituta!!!!!

e cuditshme, mundohu te mendosh edhe nje here te vetme, dhe do shohesh se ku do dalesh....

femra nuk po merret me zorr (nqs legalizohet) kush do le te shkoje, cdo njeri ka jeten e tij dhe e manaxhon ate sipas deshires....ka femra e femra, disa thone qe eshte turp, disa thojne: Pse jo?

Pse ne disa shtete te botes, sidomos ne vendet nordike eshte legalizuar?

Sesa te fshihen shkurreve e ferrave, ai qe e ka ne mend le ta beje hapur, 
Une nuk po them qe te jesh prostitute eshte gje pozitive, une them PO legalizimit, si duam si sduam ne, ato qe kane deshire e ushtrojne si mbapa shkurreve si perpara tyre....

----------


## StormAngel

Po dhe po
Zanati me i vjeter i botes duhet legalizuar me duket,se pakti do shpetojme neve tjerit qe nuk jemi "prostituta".

----------


## [xeni]

> Mos harro ka edhe femra edhe meshkuj prostituta!!!!!


Nuk po flasim per kuptimin e fjales ketu. 
Sa per dijeni fjala "prostitute" perdoret qe prej vitit 1613 ne kuptimin "nje femre qe ofron trupin e saj ne shkembim te parase." dhe vetem nga fundi i shekullit te 19 eshte perdorur edhe per meshkujt....

Praktikisht , kur themi prostitute ne mendje vjen nje femer dhe jo mashkull. 

Jo vetem legalizimi i prostitucionit, por edhe vete mendimi se nje gje e tille mund te behet eshte ofendim qe i behet femres. Sipas kesaj pranohet qe femra eshte nje objekt seksi. 




> Pse ne disa shtete te botes, sidomos ne vendet nordike eshte legalizuar?


Kete pyetje nuk ke pse ma ben mu. Pastaj shtetet nordike ne ksi punesh nuk mund te jene shembull per ne. Pse jane me te zhvilluar ekonomikisht nuk do te thote se duhet t'i imitojme si majmune. Mireqenien materiale nuk e kane pse kane legalizu prostitucionin etj. etj. por sepse kane punu.

Perfundimisht: JO

----------


## ATMAN

> Nuk po flasim per kuptimin e fjales ketu. 
> Sa per dijeni fjala "prostitute" perdoret qe prej vitit 1613 ne kuptimin "nje femre qe ofron trupin e saj ne shkembim te parase." dhe vetem nga fundi i shekullit te 19 eshte perdorur edhe per meshkujt....
> 
> Praktikisht , kur themi prostitute ne mendje vjen nje femer dhe jo mashkull. 
> 
> Jo vetem legalizimi i prostitucionit, por edhe vete mendimi se nje gje e tille mund te behet eshte ofendim qe i behet femres. Sipas kesaj pranohet qe femra eshte nje objekt seksi. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*plotesisht dakort me ju jam per nje jo te madhe dhe pike*

----------


## Genti^Itali

PO dhe pik
prostitucioni duhet te legalizohet, te njifet nga shteti!!!
Prostitucioni per mendimin tim esht pun, nje pun shum e hershme biles
Mardheniet seksuale jan te nevojshme jan te natyres, prandaj nje mashkull kur nuk ka ne krevat vete me nje prostitut, ose nuk ka kohe te zej nje dashnore, e ka me mire te shpenzoj leket sesa kohen e cmuar...
*POR* mos te harojm qe te legalizosh prostitucionin duhet te vesh edhe ligje ndaj atyre qe nuk do respektojn regullat...
Igjena ne radh te pare, te behen analizat njer ne tre muaj etj...
Kshu mund te legalizohet edhe prostitucioni, te bej qef lirishem populli mer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

Ndalimi i prostitucionit me ligj

*Disa prej atyre që janë të larguar nga rruga e vërtetë dhe janë të zhytur në injorancë të llojit të vet, që buron nga degjenerimi moral dhe zhytja në terr besimi, e zënë për të madhe ndalimin e njeriut nga marrëdhëniet joligjore seksuale, duke e konsideruar këtë privim të njeriut nga liria, sepse nuk lihet i lirë ta kënaqë epshin e vet, gjë që është nevojë natyrore.

Mirëpo një analizë e shkurtër e kësaj dukurie na shpalon madhështinë  dhe natyrën e tij progresive duke u përballur dhe luftuar me të gjitha dukuritë prapanike dhe destruktive që e rëndojnë jetën e njeriut. Kështu, mos pengimi i këtij turpi dhe të keqeje sjell në shoqëri dëme të natyrave të ndryshme, me ç’rast ne do të kishim veçuar dëmet shëndetësore, shpirtërore dhe ekonomike.

Kjo, ngase shoqëria e cila është e prekur nga kjo e keqe vuan nga sëmundje të ndryshme, duke filluar nga më të lehtat e deri tek më të rëndat, disa prej të cilave sot e kësaj dite janë edhe të pa shërueshme dhe rrëmbejnë jetën e mijëra njerëzve, siç është rasti me sidën dhe pasojat e saj katastrofale të cilat nuk janë të pa njohura për njeriun bashkëkohor.

Në aspektin social jemi para një rreziku serioz i cili ka pasoja katastrofale për njerëzimin -shkatërrimi i familjes, e cila është qeliza e parë e shoqërisë. E për tu pohuar kjo e vërtetë - rrënimi i familjeve si rezultat i mos evitimit të prostitucionit në shoqëri - nuk duhet humbur mjaft kohë, sepse realiteti ekzistues e dëshmon më së miri këtë praktikisht.

Në aspektin shpirtëror, mos evitimi i kësaj të lige krijon aradha të tëra të njerëzve të sëmurë shpirtërisht, në veçanti të gjinisë femërore, të cilët duke mos mundur ta përballojnë të keqen që ua sjell ky turp përfundojnë me sëmundje të ndryshme shpirtërore të cilat e ç’rregullojnë në tërësi jo vetëm jetën e personit në fjalë dhe familjes së tij por edhe të mbarë shoqërisë dhe mjedisit.

Në këtë kontekst nuk bën pa i zënë në gojë edhe dëmet që sjell prostitucioni në aspektin ekonomik, sepse përhapja e kësaj të keqe dhe mbështetja e saj nga qarqe të caktuara që synojnë shkatërrimin e njerëzimit në përgjithësi ka për qëllim shtrydhjen e njerëzve ekonomikisht dhe rrëmbimin e të mirave të tyre materiale. Bordelet ekzistuese në vende të ndryshme të botës, me të gjitha format e organizimit të tyre, bëjnë pasurimin e një shtrese njerëzish përmes kësaj pune të fëlliqtë, nga njëra anë, dhe zbrazjen e xhepave të njerëzve në përgjithësi, nga ana tjetër.





E për sa i përket gëlltitjes së të mirave materiale dhe pasurisë në përgjithësi, mendoj se nuk ka nevojë as të shtjellohet kjo gjërësisht, sepse kjo është e vërtetë e njohur për të gjithë.
MATERJALIZEM


*

----------


## ~xX`.:§¤§:.`Xx~

LOL sheee shee po prostitucjoni seshte legalizuar ne Amerike njehere e jo me ne shqiperi qe eshte akoma krim te kesh te dashur. E o pike e zeze.

Anywaymua prostitucjoni me duket si nje piko derro budallallek.... ohh god. First of all i dont see why men have to pay money in order have sex, to me thats soooo desperate. Pastaj....what? sjane te zotit meshkujt te zene ndonje te dashur aty.... dhe ja problem solved. 

Besides I dont think there is enough prostitutes ne shqiperi qe te legalizojne prostitucjonin. Shqiperia ka plot probleme te tjera, prostitucjoni should be the last issue of manyyyyy they should try to resolve.

----------

